# Opera will not connect to internet



## latrociny (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi,
I use a wireless internet device for connecting to the internet and windows Vista OS... the problem is i can connect via Internet Explorer however if i use opera i get the following error

You tried to access the address "__for any site www.google.com or www.rediff.com___", which is currently unavailable. Please make sure that the Web address (URL) is correctly spelled and punctuated, then try reloading the page.

for chrome i even get a similar error ..

*This webpage is not available.*

The webpage at *http://www.google.com/* might be temporarily down or it may have moved permanently to a new web address.





 More information on this errorBelow is the original error message
Error 102 (net::ERR_CONNECTION_REFUSED): Unknown error.

 
I'am unable to solve the issue .. there is no proxy settings in the networks tab .. ihave the same setting in lan settings as in IE...

Please help


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

My top suspect is a non-Windows firewall or security suite.

Second, maybe Chrome and Opera each has its own proxy setting, which should not be set.


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

Keep it simple


----------



## latrociny (Jun 20, 2008)

i think there's some firewall blocking their use ... i found similar posts on the net each ending without any solutions... i have not selected any proxy in chrome/ opera also i have added both of them to exceptions in windows firewall

BTW i was using norton internet security , i uninstalled it and after that installed avast , after that no browser even IE was connecting to the net . However after uninstalling avast i'm able to use net atleast via IE ........ please HELP !!! IE SUXXX


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Norton Removal Tool.

If still a problem after running that tool and rebooting ...

(From a JohnWill post)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista. *

Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

I know you said you didn't set up a proxy in Opera, but double-check:

In Opera, goto "tools -> preferences -> advanced -> network -> proxy servers" and make sure all the boxes are unchecked.

Or, configure the settings if you use a proxy. Check IE's proxy settings to see what it's using.


----------



## latrociny (Jun 20, 2008)

@terrynet - i tried all these commands but to no avail.

@shadow2531- as you told earlier i saw all the boxes are unchecked, but in IE when i go to connection settings i see my default connection (TATA- it's the service provider) under dial-up and virtual private network settings ..... BTW i have an external program provided by the service provider to connect to the net -- called SAM; i have read some where that opera/chrome do'nt connect via dial-up network ... (the wireless connection i think connects to the network by dialling; i'm not sure but have a hunch) is it so ....please see and help


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

Opera can connect to the internet no problem if you're connected with a regular dialup connection, wireless connection or wired connection. So, the problem has to be somewhere else.

Are you talking about a fixed wireless phone that you run dialup internet through?
http://www.tataindicomtotalinternet.in/
http://www.tataindicom.com/t-fixed-wireless-phones.aspx

Try installing this build of Opera (in a separate directory) to see if you can connect. If you can't, enable the turbo button (it's on the status bar) to see if you can connect.


----------



## latrociny (Jun 20, 2008)

@shadow2531 -- i tried the new build of opera, and i even enabled the turbo button; but cannot connect to the net i get the following message

*Error!
Could not connect to remote server*
*You tried to access the address **http://www.google.com/**, which is currently unavailable. Please make sure that the Web address (URL) is correctly spelled and punctuated, then try reloading the page.
Make sure your Internet connection is active and check whether other applications that rely on the same connection are working *

BTW i use internet via a USB device that connects to the net , it's a CDMA 1X Modem, i think it dials to get net access...


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

Does it work in Firefox? If so, go into its preferences and double-check its proxy settings to see if it picked up any settings from anywhere that might help.

My buddy has a modem like that. He manually loads up the program that dials up the connection. Then, he can browse with whatever browser.

Perhaps IE is auto-initiating the connection when you load IE. If so, I would expect that to only work in IE and would expect that you'd have to load the connection program and dial up manually before trying to use a different browser.

If the ISP connection does show up as a dialup connection, try playing with the "always dial my connection" under the connection tab in internet options.

Also, check the "LAN settings" in internet options (while IE is open just in case it's different).

Try adding the ISP connection program to the firewall exceptions. Maybe IE dynamically adds it and other browsers don't.

Try using Chrome or Opera while IE is open to see if it works.

Just throwing out wild guesses (maybe even some things already said, just ignore those). Nothing I can really test.


----------



## latrociny (Jun 20, 2008)

i tried all the options i checked and uncehecked the "always dial my connection"
checked "lan settings" -- they're similar
added the program to exceptions
tried using opera/chrome while ie was open

in all cases, neither of the browsers were able to connect to the net .... in firefox i get the error as

*Unable to connect*

*Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at en-us.start2.mozilla.com.*

** The site could be temporarily unavailable or too busy. Try again in a few*
*moments.*
** If you are unable to load any pages, check your computer's network*
*connection.*
** If your computer or network is protected by a firewall or proxy, make sure*
*that Firefox is permitted to access the Web.*

it seems weird , however if i disconnect my net via the external program, i get a dial to internet dialog in firefox, which is quite similar to the one i get in IE , however i can never connect via that interface (windows/firefox) + i get this dialog (attached image), only if the always dial my connection box is checked in IE otherwise i get the above error message. i have to always resort to the external program --SAM ... for connecting to the net

[p.s. image 1 is the initial image i get in firefox and image 2 is the latter .... i get similar images from windows too ]


----------

